# Cruze 1LT RS Vibration/Rubbing/Friction Noise



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

No Idea. I haven't noticed it on mine. But I will pay closer attention. Unfortuantely, your dealer might tell you what my honda dealer told me when I brought my Odyssey in for a vibration at 75mph. They told me they can't take the car to 75 because of insurance reasons. (It turned out to be a wheel bearing)
Anyway, good luck and pls keep us posted.


----------



## dimurof82 (Jan 3, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> No Idea. I haven't noticed it on mine. But I will pay closer attention. Unfortuantely, your dealer might tell you what my honda dealer told me when I brought my Odyssey in for a vibration at 75mph. They told me they can't take the car to 75 because of insurance reasons. (It turned out to be a wheel bearing)
> Anyway, good luck and pls keep us posted.


Cool, take a listen.. I see your on LI.. I notice it on the LIE, Sunrise Hwy, and Southern State. I don't think I've been on any other highways with it yet. Side roads I don't go 70 so I wouldn't know..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Uns69 said:


> No Idea. I haven't noticed it on mine. But I will pay closer attention. Unfortuantely, your dealer might tell you what my honda dealer told me when I brought my Odyssey in for a vibration at 75mph. They told me they *can't take the car to 75 because of insurance reasons*. (It turned out to be a wheel bearing)
> Anyway, good luck and pls keep us posted.


...then, you should've said: _"...so, take it over to the speedometer testing shop and run it up to 80 mph on the *dynamometer*!"_

...the car should be verified and tested at whatever _legal_ speedlimit the problem occurs at.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

if you live where its snowing check your rims to see how much snow and ice is built up inside the rim............ my car did the same thing too its causes major shake and vibration


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cruze 2011 said:


> if you live where its snowing check your rims to see how much *snow and ice is built up inside the rim*............ my car did the same thing too


...or *mud*!


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

a bad brake caliper maybe?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

interesting, this sounds exactly what i am experiencing now. To bad the op is MIA I would have loved to find out how it was fixed


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> interesting, this sounds exactly what i am experiencing now. To bad the op is MIA I would have loved to find out how it was fixed


Would you let us know when yours is fixed?

Jim


----------

